# Entralink in B&W



## Bacon Boy (Feb 10, 2011)

The Entralink (Japanese: ハイリンク Hilink) is a forest that is located in central Unova in Pok?mon Black and White. It is also a wireless feature within the games. 
The actual Entralink forest is located within central Unova, just north of Nimbasa City. The forest is used to catch Pok?mon that the player has encountered in the Dream World. To catch these Pok?mon, the player will be given the Dream Ball. 
Entralink is also an option of wireless gameplay accessed via the C-Gear. During wireless play, friends can appear in Unova together and complete various multiplayer missions. If the player is joining another's Entralink, they will appear in a black and white version of Unova.

source: http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Entralink


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 10, 2011)

@ o@ I swear...When I get Pok?mon Black and White I'm gunna have a fully bonified Pok?gasm...
So much awesome stuff I'm hearing!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 10, 2011)

Pokemon White ftw


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pokemon White ftw


 
U RACIST BRO.
ALL BECAUSE THE GAME IS WHITE YOU ASSUME ITS BETTER THAN THE BLACK ONE? MAAAAAAAAN THAT IS WHACK
-racist joke over-

I'm going for black. I heard a rumor that Black is set in the city more and white is in the countryside. Eitherway, White legendary looks awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> U RACIST BRO.
> ALL BECAUSE THE GAME IS WHITE YOU ASSUME ITS BETTER THAN THE BLACK ONE? MAAAAAAAAN THAT IS WHACK
> -racist joke over-
> 
> I'm going for black. I heard a rumor that Black is set in the city more and white is in the countryside. Eitherway, White legendary looks awesome.


 
I like the exclusives in white. And it's just the main city. I like the countryside. It's cooler than the big city IMO. More laid back.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pokemon White ftw


 
If that is your opinion, then.
Pok?mon Black and Pok?mon White FTUW for me!


----------



## Yokie (Feb 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pokemon White ftw


 
Zekrom ftw.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm going for black. I heard a rumor that Black is set in the city more and white is in the countryside. Eitherway, White legendary looks awesome.



Yup. Black has that city and White has the forest, and they also differ in town styles too. The town with the last gym leader varies greatly between the two games, in black it's all high tech and slick looking, and in white it's got things like trees and bushes and stone sidewalks. I'm getting white too though, white forest gives more exclusive pokemon, and black city only has stores and trainers.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 10, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> U RACIST BRO.
> ALL BECAUSE THE GAME IS WHITE YOU ASSUME ITS BETTER THAN THE BLACK ONE? MAAAAAAAAN THAT IS WHACK
> -racist joke over-
> 
> I'm going for black. I heard a rumor that Black is set in the city more and white is in the countryside. Eitherway, White legendary looks awesome.


 
Don't get me started on Pokemon Yellow!
....or Gold...

I'm getting White.


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 10, 2011)

Pokemon Black FTW

I can't wait i still gotta beat SoulSilver first.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm getting Black since I already have Japanese White - Complete 100% legit with no ROM's 

And I never used the High-link since I couldn't be bothered.

@Aeri Tyaelaria: No, that is false. what you must have heard of is Black City (exclusive to Black) and White Forest (exclusive to White) you must have gotten that muddled up. Black City is city, and White Forest it foresty. That's the only thing that varies other than the Pokemon. And the Gym Leader's were revealed today. Stupid names they have.

I'm gonna get a Reshiram off the GTS and then in black I'm gonna get it shiny


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 11, 2011)

Shiny Zekrom is smexy.
Minds me about SS were the Lucia was shiny and I hadn't soft reset at all.
Soft reseting, here I come!


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2011)

You don't need to Soft Reset, you just need to max out all your PC boxes and it will be Shiny

http://serebii.net/blackwhite/legendary.shtml read up on Reshiram and Zekrom


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You don't need to Soft Reset, you just need to max out all your PC boxes and it will be Shiny
> 
> http://serebii.net/blackwhite/legendary.shtml read up on Reshiram and Zekrom


 
I was reading that.. 
Is it just me or is that shrine PRETTY MUCH just lifted from HG/SS?
and I looked at Resh + Zek:
Method:
The next main Pok?mon you will encounter are Reshiram and Zekrom. These are obtained after you have beaten the Elite Four and N's plan of attack comes into fruition. Reshiram/Zekrom will appear to you in Pok?mon Black & White respectively.
If, when you reach the end of the game, you have a maxed party and maxed boxes, the game will progress without you needing to capture Reshiram/Zekrom (previously, the game will not continue until it is captured, and you will be able to capture Reshiram/Zekrom in Black & White respectively in the Dragonspiral Tower. They will once again be at Level 50. Reshiram & Zekrom cannot be captured in their shiny appearances. 

It doesn't make them shiny. It makes it so you don't have to catch it/them.

and Pok?mon has become STUPIDLY Lazy. Tornadus and Landorus look pretty much the same and just like they've gone "pffffffffffft....Lets use the same sprite!" I am disappointed there...

And tbh. I'm STILL attracted to black. White forest looks 'meh' to me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I was reading that..
> Is it just me or is that shrine PRETTY MUCH just lifted from HG/SS?
> and I looked at Resh + Zek:
> Method:
> ...


 
It's not a Shrine, it's N's Caslte.


----------

